# Kosutemi Seieikan - Weapons



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 9, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Y'see? You really have mastered all of martial arts after all.


 
Then why do these chucks keep cracking the back of me skull?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 10, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Then why do these chucks keep cracking the back of me skull?



It's an advanced conditioning technique. Now be quiet and finish your exercises.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 10, 2005)

The chucks are just checking to make sure they don't have weak spots in them.  They do this by hittinfg objects harder then themsleves most of the time.
Best of luck on you upcomeing test  (which ever belt it may be)

Many folks find that there are other martial arts practictioners  where they work.. It is the ones that don't run around bragging about their expertise that you seem to get the most information from when you discover who they are.  enjoy the comradeship you may get from these people and the knowledge they may give you


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks, TS.  Recieving a belt has been delayed largely because I wanted to spend the $40 for AKJU membership on Christmas and, just as much, because I wanted to observe the organization some before I aligned with it as a member.  I'm already at yellow level, so I've been told, and will recieve that belt when I cough up the dough,  The next real test will be blue.

Honestly, the chucks are searching for this 'weak spot' because I'm doing a reverse shoulder pass and I know I shouldn't be practicing that, yet.  I suspect it's some form of reminder that I shouod practice what I should practice and not extend myself beyond that.  Maybe, they're magic chucks?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

Hey, Egg, have you had any progress learning the moves to the first Seiei Kan chuck kata?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Hey, Egg, have you had any progress learning the moves to the first Seiei Kan chuck kata?


 
Actually, no.  Danny is pressing me toward learning the Bo ichi; so, no chucks (sanctioned) at this time.  I'm still working on basic passes, stops  and spins on my own, though.  When the time comes, it should just be a simple act of placing them all together in kata.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

So, do you still want to know the moves of the kata or wait? I started typing them all out but haven't finished. Videoing it would be easier maybe.

How's Bo Ichi going? I took down the link to the vid file because it was eating up space on my site.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> So, do you still want to know the moves of the kata or wait? I started typing them all out but haven't finished. Videoing it would be easier maybe.
> 
> How's Bo Ichi going? I took down the link to the vid file because it was eating up space on my site.


 
I would love to have the moves.  I would so stun Danny   Bo has not begun....holidays are too close and classes are spread farther apart d/t that fact.  He wants me to take him with me when I purchase the weapon, too, and I haven't done that, yet.

I copied locally the Bo kata you had posted.  So, I thank you for that.

:asian:


----------



## Navarre (Dec 16, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I copied locally the Bo kata you had posted.  So, I thank you for that.



Oh, sure. You're welcome. ... Now please remit $24.95 to my personal account. Major credit cards accepted.

I'll see what I can do with the chuck kata. I'll say right now that it's not one that we spent a lot of time on in our class. You might want to verify the moves with someone before the Grand Unveiling to your sensei. 

We've always tried to keep every move of every kata the same through generations but we were so removed from the Org for a long time. Something may have changed.

For example, our opening move is to swing one chuck in a regular clockwise circle while chanting "Woo-Woo! Woo-Woo!" ... You might want to double-check that move.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 16, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> For example, our opening move is to swing one chuck in a regular clockwise circle while chanting "Woo-Woo! Woo-Woo!" ... You might want to double-check that move.


 
It doesn't matter if that's right or not, I'm doing it


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 29, 2005)

I took my new bo into class last night.  It recieved Sensei's approval as it is a traditional, solid, hefty bo.

He began to teach me Bo Ich.  I had some questions and we worked on it a bit; then, upon saying, 'That kata's kind of boring', he began to teach me Shishi no kun dai.

In the research I've done, I see that the kata was developed by Taira Shinken, a student of Funakoshi Sensei, and, in Issinryu, it is an advanced kata.  

Anyone else have experience with this kata?


----------



## Navarre (Dec 29, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Anyone else have experience with this kata?


 
No, afraid not. Is this an "official" Ko Sutemi bo kata or simply borrowed in?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 29, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> No, afraid not. Is this an "official" Ko Sutemi bo kata or simply borrowed in?


 
Given what I've read about it, so far, definitely borrowed.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 29, 2005)

I have a pretty nice bo kata that we've incorporated. Maybe I can get a vid for you.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Dec 30, 2005)

That'd be cool   Thanks!  Last night, one of our bbs whipped through Bo Ich and, so, I am practicing that as well, thanks to your other vid; which, by the way, is still right on.


----------



## Navarre (Dec 30, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> thanks to your other vid; which, by the way, is still right on.


 
Really? I'm almost surprised. lol

As I mentioned way back, the vid was only a walk-through to look at a few moves. The techniques, particularly the footwork wasn't tight in the vid I made.

Still, I'm glad to see Bo Ichi (as I remember it) resembles the official version more than, say, a flag routine from the high school band camp.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 5, 2006)

If the bo positions and moves are correct, cleaning up the footwork will be a breeze.  I need to look closer at it and see if I can discern the grip changes that occur.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 5, 2006)

Bo Ichi doesn't have any grip changes. (yawn)


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 5, 2006)

Then, it's just me; because, my hands keep getting tangled up.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 5, 2006)

Grip the bo in front of you, holding it parallel to the ground.  Both hands are in the standard position: shoulder-width apart with thumbs toward each other on the inside gripping the bo.

Other than the bow-in/bow-out where you release the bo with your left hand while bowing, your hands don't move. At least this is how I know it to be.

...

...

oh sorry, I nodded off there while thinking about this fascinating weapon kata.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 12, 2006)

Ok, got it.  I transcribed the video and practiced it over the las couple evenings.  Yes, it is kind of dull; but, nonetheless, I have to crawl before I can leap tall buildings.

Competition this Sunday.  I'll use this bo kata as well as Fugyugata Ni and sparring to be entered in all three areas and compete for Grand Champion.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 12, 2006)

Good luck, Egg! As always I'm sure you'll have fun.

I think it's fine to know a more advanced bo kata. However for the competition I wouldn't say it would help you.

I always look for the same 5 elements in a kata: Power, Focus, Concentration, Balance, and Form. This would apply to Bo Ichi or some Matrix/Uber-Jedi kata. 

The very nature of a more advanced kata means it's harder to get all 5 elements incorporated properly.  Therefore, I've had to score some beginners lower for a more advanced kata than for, say, Bo Ichi.

I appreciate their determination but also consider it may be only ego.  Either the kata performance is good or it's not.  In that respect Bo Ichi is a great place to start.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm as guilty as the next person of wanting to do the really cool stuff ASAP; but, honestly, if I maintain a sense of wonder no matter where my training is, I will be happy and feel cool.

When the time is right for me, I'll be doing the Matrix/Uber-Jedi kata and hanging in the air like Trinity.  In the meantime, I'm Ichi all over and that's good, too.


----------



## Navarre (Jan 12, 2006)

Yep, I agree. Eh, you should work all your katas consistently anyway. 

So, the first bo kata you learned should pretty much always be the one you've done the most.  My sensei, at 3rd degree black, won the Men's Black Belt Weapon Division against 9 competitors using Bo Ichi. 

He wanted to show that it was the person who makes the kata, not the other way around. he was right.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Apr 30, 2006)

Split From Main Kosutemi Thread


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (May 1, 2006)

Here is the wmv, spoken of earlier, for Bo Ichi.


----------



## twendkata71 (Jul 27, 2006)

*Hello all. Does anyone have nunchaku ichi on video?  I have forgotten the kata and would like to work in it. I do not have the time to travel to Soke Madden's Honbu dojo.  Let me know if anyone has a copy.  Perhaps we could trade. I know several other kobudo kata. *


----------



## chinto (May 27, 2007)

OnlyAnEgg said:


> Thanks, TS. Recieving a belt has been delayed largely because I wanted to spend the $40 for AKJU membership on Christmas and, just as much, because I wanted to observe the organization some before I aligned with it as a member. I'm already at yellow level, so I've been told, and will recieve that belt when I cough up the dough, The next real test will be blue.
> 
> Honestly, the chucks are searching for this 'weak spot' because I'm doing a reverse shoulder pass and I know I shouldn't be practicing that, yet. I suspect it's some form of reminder that I shouod practice what I should practice and not extend myself beyond that. Maybe, they're magic chucks?


 

could not say with out watching you use them. but personaly i hate nunchucku. lousy weapon! that would be my last choice for a weapon.


----------



## wolf1454 (Nov 12, 2015)

Does anyone know the founder of "bo ichi" from Ko Sutemi Sei Kan or even anything conserning it's origins.
My Sensei has me researching my weapons katas.


----------

